# Song to the Moon - Rusalka



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

My YT channel was hacked and shut down. 
I couldn't contact YT even though I went to YT headquarters in Paris. 
I have restarted my channel.

I hope you like my "Song to the Moon". 
Thank you!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Bravo!! Well done!! :clap:


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

BlazeGlory said:


> Bravo!! Well done!! :clap:


Thank you very much! 
I am working on a new opera song in German now.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Photo taken while filming "Song to the Moon"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Quite nice, Elena, the best performance I've heard from you by far! Great to hear from you again. Keep up the good work! :clap:

Your intonation has greatly improved, I have noticed, and your voice has developed a bit although it still sounds rather breathy to me, not as full and pure as it can be compared to other singers of around your age I have heard. Maybe have a chat to your teacher about it. 

Your musicality was okay. It can be improved of course, I thought at times (especially in the middle section) it sounded a little robotic and less heartfelt like it should have been (and a little out of tune). It sounds to me that this is your problem spot, the section you might be having more trouble with in this aria. Really try and convey the meaning of those words through the music, evoke more emotion through your singing! Make the audience understand the emotion of the character as much as possible! Really take note of stylistic interpretations of different singers who have recorded that aria. Do you often listen to different recordings of what you sing? It is a good habit to take up. Do research. Know everything about what you sing as much as possible. Be an expert.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Quite nice, Elena, the best performance I've heard from you by far! Great to hear from you again. Keep up the good work! :clap:
> 
> Your intonation has greatly improved, I have noticed, and your voice has developed a bit although it still sounds rather breathy to me, not as full and pure as it can be compared to other singers of around your age I have heard. Maybe have a chat to your teacher about it.
> 
> Your musicality was okay. It can be improved of course, I thought at times (especially in the middle section) it sounded a little robotic and less heartfelt like it should have been (and a little out of tune). It sounds to me that this is your problem spot, the section you might be having more trouble with in this aria. Really try and convey the meaning of those words through the music, evoke more emotion through your singing! Make the audience understand the emotion of the character as much as possible! Really take note of stylistic interpretations of different singers who have recorded that aria. Do you often listen to different recordings of what you sing? It is a good habit to take up. Do research. Know everything about what you sing as much as possible. Be an expert.


This video was filmed and recorded in July last year. I just re-posted it as I have explained that my channel was hacked. 
You commented on it about 8 months ago.
I only made one video so far since I got back from Switzerland and Paris this year. I will attached it here. 
Thank you for watching my video.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

last night I went to watch "La Traviata". This is the second time I have seen the show.
The first time, I was about 10 years old. The stage was very simple and modern 4 years ago, but last night's stage was wonderful. It was set in Paris in the 1800's and the show was amazing!


----------



## musicican (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello from Prague. Czech must have been very difficult for you.
As far as the pronunciation is concerned: di, ti, ni - the sound is always soft.
See the pronununciation of d, t, n + i (soft consonants)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_orthography


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

musicican said:


> Hello from Prague. Czech must have been very difficult for you.
> As far as the pronunciation is concerned: di, ti, ni - the sound is always soft.
> See the pronununciation of d, t, n + i (soft consonants)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czech_orthography


Thank you so much! I will go to check the link you gave me here. Czech is the most difficult language I have ever sung. 
I am working on a song in German now. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## musicican (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that you can try to listen to Rusalka either by a Czech singer or Renée Fleming to compare the pronunciation:
see, for example Gabriela Beňačková has sung Rusalka for years, one of the top Czech singers for Rusalka.




Renée Fleming has quite good pronunciation, but she doesn't pronounce some consonants accurately (e.g. "ř")

I always admire when foreigners try to sing in Czech. Rusalka is also difficult to sing.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

musicican said:


> I think that you can try to listen to Rusalka either by a Czech singer or Renée Fleming to compare the pronunciation:
> see, for example Gabriela Beňačková has sung Rusalka for years, one of the top Czech singers for Rusalka.
> 
> 
> ...


I watched this video several times, but mainly watched Renee Fleming and Anna Netrebko. I am sure they are a little different with pronunciation. It was a little difficult for me to tell.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arts said:


> Thank you so much! I will go to check the link you gave me here. Czech is the most difficult language I have ever sung.
> I am working on a song in German now. Thank you for helping me.


I wonder how you are doing like now, if you see this, please let us know.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Why do I get a black screen instead of being able to click on a you tube offering?


----------

